#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Human Resource Management (HRM)  ebook PDF download

## preetitiwari

*Human Resource Management (HRM)  ebook*
_
The following topics are covered in the attached file:-
_
Human Resource FunctionTrends In HRMLine and Staff FunctionsJon analysisRecruitment and selection processBuilding employee commitmentEmployee testing and selectionOrientation and trainingDeveloping managersPerformance AppraisalManaging CareersManaging Promotion And TransferEstablishing Pay PlansPay for performance and financial incentivesBenefits and ServicesIndustrial RelationCollective BargainingGrievances and handlingLabour FunctionsAuditing HR functions

*Please find the attached file along with this
*
Note: Attachment has been deleted due to copyright issue.  Similar Threads: Human resource management full notes ebook free download ppt VTU human resource management semester exam previous year question paper download pdf Human Resource Management System Project Download Human Resource Management HUMAN RESOURCE MANAGEMENT Ebook, presentation and lecture notes covering full semester syllabus

----------


## vrishtisingh

> *Human Resource Management (HRM)  ebook*
> _
> The following topics are covered in the attached file:-
> _
> Human Resource FunctionTrends In HRMLine and Staff FunctionsJon analysisRecruitment and selection processBuilding employee commitmentEmployee testing and selectionOrientation and trainingDeveloping managersPerformance AppraisalManaging CareersManaging Promotion And TransferEstablishing Pay PlansPay for performance and financial incentivesBenefits and ServicesIndustrial RelationCollective BargainingGrievances and handlingLabour FunctionsAuditing HR functions
> 
> *Please find the attached file along with this
> *
> _If You have any query regarding the files.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
> _



Hi....you really did a good job....
Can u upload a book on economics??

----------


## singhparamdeep93

thnks for help.....

----------


## lininnoe

thanks for the notes! appreciate it!

----------


## aruledison87

Dear buddy!
     You done a great job, can you upload other matrials for MBA Students?
-
Mr. I. A E A Raj, A/P - MBA

----------

